# Why did she pee in her food dish?



## thatrebecca (May 21, 2013)

Put out a dish of mixed greens, dandelions and squash this morning and Morticia climbed right into it and peed. Then she and her brother ate it anyway. I understand peeing in the water dish, which is right beside the food dish... but peeing in the food dish? Is it OK that they went ahead and ate the food? I love my torts, but they have absolutely no table manners.


----------



## tyrs4u (May 21, 2013)

It's amazing how much fecal matter they go through in A lifetime ... It's safe. But if you watch them feed like I do, I take what's soiled; rinse it & allow it to dry for a later feed or the next day. So basically fresh greens...


----------



## LolaMyLove (May 21, 2013)

LAMO! That was funny, mine does the same. I don't think its a big deal. In nature they don't eat or drink from dishes, they do what they want when they want. Can't be too harmful, I've seen grown men drink their own in the name of ratings/good TV so why not our torts.


----------



## Rogue (May 21, 2013)

I've seen mine pee on her feeding slate.. when I get up late and don't have her food ready at the usual time. So maybe it's an instinct to water the area so the plants come back.


----------



## theelectraco (May 21, 2013)

The Russian we recently got at work always pees in the dish. It's a big shallow dish and we only out food on one side. I'm no sure if he pees while eating or what but its always a mess.


----------



## JoesMum (May 21, 2013)

Given that many torts eat their poop, eating greens with a little pee on it sounds relatively appetising... it's normal!


----------



## GBtortoises (May 21, 2013)

In the wild they don't eat and drink from dishes. When fresh water and food is available they then know they can expel wastes. It's actually an evolutionary mechanism to prevent animals from becoming dehydrated.


----------



## thatrebecca (May 21, 2013)

GBtortoises said:


> In the wild they don't eat and drink from dishes. When fresh water and food is available they then know they can expel wastes. It's actually an evolutionary mechanism to prevent animals from becoming dehydrated.



Fascinating! Always learn something new on here. I still wish they'd put their napkins in their laps.


----------



## SpdTrtl (May 21, 2013)

My 3 russians like to sit right on top of the plate while eating. I finally resigned to putting out 3 plates, one for each. And sometimes they poop right on top. I started using small paper plates and I just throw them away once they are done. This also reduces flies and ants since they live outdoors.


----------

